# Tornado info



## Bblock (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi,

     Lookin for any info I can get about the Tornado's.  I posted some pics of one that I found interesting but know nothing about them.  It is for sale and they are askin $65 for it.  Before I bought it I wanted to know something about it and if it is worth $65 and not some fake knock off.  I know nothing about Schwinn's or bikes other than how to ride them.  This bike is a small kids bike and I do mean kid.  It is like 20"?? tall... I don't know but it is not for an adult or teenage.  Something that I have noticed in trying to find pics of Tornados on the web is the second bar that runs from the fork tube to the seat tube is straight but this one I"m looking at has a curve to it.  Like I said I know zip....

Thanks for any insight!!
Todd


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

If it's a boy's bike, and it is all there, and has 20" wheels... you bet it's worth more than $65.00!!!!!


----------



## Bblock (Aug 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> If it's a boy's bike, and it is all there, and has 20" wheels... you bet it's worth more than $65.00!!!!!




I put pic in an Album named Tornado on my profile.  I don't think the wheels are 20"........ well I don't know now.... just pulled out the tape measure to get an idea ........ they could be 20" tires.  What other sizes are there??  Maybe since I don't have the bike here to look at I could use process of elimination.  It seemed like the bike came up to about my knees or mid thigh.  Take a look at my profile pics.

PS-  I don't know what all came on these bikes so I'm not sure what all is 'all there'.  The seat isn't original and one of the pedels is a replacement.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

Can't locate your album.... 
Tornado should have a Schwinn headbadge. Probably 2.125" wide tires...think they are pre-middleweights.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2013)

Just visited your profile, can't find the pic or an album.
Could you post it here?


----------



## Bblock (Aug 29, 2013)

I just tried to post pics.....  Did they show on the post?  Sorry.... new at this.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

Bblock said:


> I put pic in an Album named Tornado on my profile.  I don't think the wheels are 20"........ well I don't know now.... just pulled out the tape measure to get an idea ........ they could be 20" tires.  What other sizes are there??  Maybe since I don't have the bike here to look at I could use process of elimination.  It seemed like the bike came up to about my knees or mid thigh.  Take a look at my profile pics.
> 
> PS-  I don't know what all came on these bikes so I'm not sure what all is 'all there'.  The seat isn't original and one of the pedels is a replacement.




Tires:
20x 2.125
24x 2.125
26x 2.125

what part of the bike were you referencing for height? the saddle?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2013)

Pics work
As suspected: 20" "DX" type frame.
I'd buy that for $65 any day of the week.
Cool to hang on the wall if you don't have anyone to ride it!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

..oh now you went and done it!....(kidding)...you are gonna get swamped with PM's now for sure...

yea, she's all there, just need a correct seat, and you can buy yourself a new big screen tv!


----------



## Bblock (Aug 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ..oh now you went and done it!....(kidding)...you are gonna get swamped with PM's now for sure...
> 
> yea, she's all there, just need a correct seat, and you can buy yourself a new big screen tv!




LMAO!!!  Thanks!!  Any idea of the age??  I'm going to pick it up and can snap more photo's and post to answer questions.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

Bblock said:


> LMAO!!!  Thanks!!  Any idea of the age??  I'm going to pick it up and can snap more photo's and post to answer questions.




I would guestimate 1957 ish, maybe a tad newer... don't have my serial # list here...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I would guestimate 1957 ish, maybe a tad newer... don't have my serial # list here...




Don't all 20" bikes have the same crank sprocket?..


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Don't all 20" bikes have the same crank sprocket?..




yea, I believe so. I think they added a second digit in the latter 50's.


----------



## Bblock (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm wondering if this thing is a fraud.  Is it common to see these, weld marks?  My gut is telling me no.  I'm pointing at them in the pic.  The serial number on the drop looks like 8F18356.  Pretty sure the letter is F and not E.  The serations on the nut have chewed up the metal some.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

Bblock said:


> I'm wondering if this thing is a fraud.  Is it common to see these, weld marks?  My gut is telling me no.  I'm pointing at them in the pic.  The serial number on the drop looks like 8F18356.  Pretty sure the letter is F and not E.  The serations on the nut have chewed up the metal some.




no, they had welds like that...it's cool.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2013)

those welds are normal


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

an 8F would make her a 1958.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

Just use some gentle soap and soft rag to wash. Then if need to.... some WD-40 and 0000 steel wool, but be careful around the striping!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 29, 2013)

Bblock said:


> I'm wondering if this thing is a fraud.  Is it common to see these, weld marks?  My gut is telling me no.  I'm pointing at them in the pic.  The serial number on the drop looks like 8F18356.  Pretty sure the letter is F and not E.  The serations on the nut have chewed up the metal some.




Thats left over melt from being electro forged. Those two pieces were probably a half inch longer before being bonded together!


----------



## Bblock (Aug 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Tires:
> 20x 2.125
> 24x 2.125
> 26x 2.125
> ...




Yup.  It is the 20" tire.  The top of the seat post is 21".


----------



## Bblock (Aug 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Just use some gentle soap and soft rag to wash. Then if need to.... some WD-40 and 0000 steel wool, but be careful around the striping!!!!!!




So don't send it off to be redone??  People like them better this way??


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 29, 2013)

Bblock said:


> So don't send it off to be redone??  People like them better this way??




Yes its pretty clean!. Id never strip a bike that has that much paint intact!.. Just polish it up with turtle wax or mothers polish!..


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

Bblock said:


> So don't send it off to be redone??  People like them better this way??




You better believe it.  do a resto, loose big bucks! Patina and original paint is EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## Bblock (Aug 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I would guestimate 1957 ish, maybe a tad newer... don't have my serial # list here...




Found this page and thought it was pretty helpful. 

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html/

Said it was made between 1/10 - 1/15 of 1958.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Bblock (Aug 29, 2013)

Picture of the back wheel, the front wheel stamping just looks like scratches, I'm guessing poor stamping.


----------



## dxmadman (Aug 30, 2013)

*How are ya?*

Nice lil bike ya got there,
Just thought I'd share some info with ya, 1st year for the tornado model. It was budget midweight  model to offset pricing and a model run for the holidays, used the schwinn approved hardware, such as hubs n bearings, had its own special paint color, it's own style of seat and run of tires. Most of em came with training wheels standard. Based on the Dx frame, the frame models changed over the years. Not a bells n whistles bike but a great bike for the first time rider. Rarity? Well I owned one and yours is the only Dx bike I've seen besides mine, don't do nothing to it and just be patient and ya will find a seat, nice find. Dx
Ps here is a 1959 ad.


----------



## REC (Aug 30, 2013)

*'58*



Bblock said:


> I'm wondering if this thing is a fraud.  Is it common to see these, weld marks?  My gut is telling me no.  I'm pointing at them in the pic.  The serial number on the drop looks like 8F18356.  Pretty sure the letter is F and not E.  The serations on the nut have chewed up the metal some.




Here's a slightly less equipped version of your bike (LOL). Sequentially 276 frames prior to yours. 
It doesn't look like this anymore, but it started out like this. 




Ended up:




I have a similar frame to this from '52 but it is a balloon frame. It was bought in about the same condition less a repaint by rattlecan. 

This is a '60 Tornado that has been hanging out here for several years now, and still makes me laugh every time I get on it.




I've got the 26" version of the '60 as well.
Love them ol' Tornadoes
REC


----------



## Bblock (Aug 30, 2013)

Rec, Thanks.  Looks like those bikes are real easy to do a wheelie?


----------



## REC (Aug 30, 2013)

Bblock said:


> Rec, Thanks.  Looks like those bikes are real easy to do a wheelie?




Yeah, when you put my overweight butt on there, getting one wheel up is pretty easy. I have a couple of "Whamo Wheelie Bars" here that are going to go on something eventually, it's possible the '60 Tornado could end up wearin' one of 'em.

While I was diggin' around this morning, I found that I also have a 26" '57 Tornado hangin' on the wall waiting to get something done with it. It was almost forgotten 'cause I don't look at the wall often. Too many things hangin' up there to do!

It would be the red frame in the middle of this shot.




I guess I need to find the stuff to go on it when I have a chance. Arrgh! More work.... (yeah right!)

REC


----------

